# cpt code 64622 and 64623



## codedog (Jul 28, 2010)

doc office wants to do this procedure at our asc cpt code 64622 and 64623 - lumbar facet  l2, l3, l4, l5 , now its under radiofrequency . We dont have a machine  and itwill cost some  dollars to rent . My question is is there a seperate code for the radiofrequency or is it included with the codes- This is a blue cross patient ? help


----------



## bethh05 (Jul 29, 2010)

CPT codes 64620-64640 is for Radiofrequency, sometimes the physician refers to it as cryoablation also. You can also bill the flouroscopy if used; 77003-TC.


----------



## codedog (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------

